# Property Requests



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Please DO NOT request apartment/villa/property information on the board as this does open the Egypt room to the young men who frequent here all too often looking for ways to contact women. 
I will delete any requests found, there is a link at the top of the page, property in Egypt please use that or google.
Thank you

Maiden


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Please follow this request, we are trying to keep the board free of "predators "

Thank you
Maiden


----------

